# Bathroom Fan Wiring



## darkhorse11 (Nov 10, 2004)

Hey Outbackers! Almost a year in our 26RS and loving every minute of it!
Just got back from Lake Ray Roberts and discovered the bathroom "exhaust" fan runs backwards...
Soldered wires on the motor and slip connections behind the switch. Would it be as easy as swapping a couple of wires on the switch? Anyone else? Nothing the the July Texas heat blowin in while you're doing your "reading"!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Yes, I think it's as simple as reversing the wires.



> Nothing the the July Texas heat blowin in while you're doing your "reading"!


That's pretty funny









Mike


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Reversing the wires on the fan will cause it to run in the other direction. I haven't looked at the switch, but if there are only two wires on it, reversing them will have no impact on the fan direction. The switch is only a make/break connection in one of the wires to the fan.

If there are 4 wires to the switch, ( i.e. it breaks both the lines to the fan), you could reverse the direction, but unless you understand how the connections are wired, it might be better to let a pro. handle it. You could also create a short which could, (multi-choice) blow fuse, start fire, damage converter, damage wiring, etc.

If I have a chance I'll look at mine, or some who have opened this cover before might be able to offer a more complete answer. Best of luck.

Dreamtimers


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Agree with Dream Timers... you need to switch the wire at the FAN and not the switch .. the switch is juist an on/off mechanism...


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Yup, it's a fairly common problem. Reverse em at the fan.


----------



## 54telluride (Feb 1, 2005)

My 05 26RS had the same fan issue. We caught it during the PDI and it was fixed.


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Thanks guys, I knew someone would come along and clarify my vague answer.









Mike


----------



## jonnyty2002 (Jul 8, 2005)

same here.. fun blows used potty smell into camper....? took it to the dealer and was done in 10 mins....nice cool breeze now and not the other way around....does anyone have a slanted stove....stove is not level...goto replace the counter top ...the hole was cut to big for the stove so someone tried to modi the brace and made it unlevel ....nothing like a unlevel omlet...!!


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

camping479 said:


> Thanks guys, I knew someone would come along and clarify my vague answer.
> [snapback]45372[/snapback]​


Agreed, Mike! Now that Outbackers has grown so much since I joined as member 76, it seems there is a lot of "clutter" and "me too" and posts that essentially say the same thing (no helpful additional information). For me, it makes getting through all the new post more time consuming, and at times frustrating, since many posts offer nothing new.

It is a growing pain I suppose, people like to chime in. I have done it too, many times, but I am much more conscience of it now and have caught myself responding several times only to cancel the post for "nothing new or helpful" reasons.

Randy


----------



## Katrina (Dec 16, 2004)

It is possible to switch the wires at the fan motor. But you just about hafta climb up on the roof to do it.
If you just drop the inside trim cover (4 screws) and follow the wires from the motor to the switch and further from the switch to the supply leads from the trailer.
You will find about 8 inches back from the switch the wires are connected to the supply leads with wire nuts.
Take both wires loose from the supply leads and reverse them. Re-attach wire nuts.
Re-install trim cover.
Total time involved is 5 minutes.


----------

